
Bitcoin exchange owner gets 14 months in jail for lying about hack to SEC - euphemized
https://decrypt.co/7861/bitcoin-exchange-owner-gets-14-months-jail-lying-about-hack-sec
======
greenyoda
Very deceptive headline. Lying to the SEC was a minor part of what he was
convicted of. The major charge was securities fraud - stealing from his
customers to cover up his losses.

The article says:

> Montroll allegedly defrauded his customers by failing to disclose a hack of
> the exchange in July 2013. The Bitfunder operator then attempted to cover it
> up _by misappropriating their funds to hide the lost bitcoins_ , according
> to federal prosecutors.

And:

> Montroll pleaded guilty to federal charges of _securities fraud_ and
> obstruction of justice

